# kde-4.4.4 Akkuüberwachung Energieprofile

## morpheus2051

Moin!

Ich habe heute ein Update auf KDE-4.4.4 durchgeführt. Ich nutze für mein Laptop den Powerdevil und habe mir verschiedene Energieprofile in der Energieverwaltung angelegt. Diese Profile kann man über das Akkuüberwachungs-Miniprogramm wechseln. Leider kann ich in dem Drop-Down-Menu zur Auswahl des Energieprofils nur die ersten drei Einträge sehen. Somit sind meine selbst angelegten Energieprofile unabhängig vom benutzten Stil nicht mehr sichtbar. Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben, wie sich das beheben lässt.

Sollten weitere Informationen gebraucht werden, poste ich diese gerne. 

Weiterhin sollte ich anmerken, dass ich mit einem neuen Profil arbeite, sprich ich habe vorher ~/.kde4 gelöscht.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

morpheus

----------

## morpheus2051

Ich hab einen Workaround. Habe mir auf dem Desktop einige Icons angelegt mit dem Befehl

```
qdbus org.kde.powerdevil /modules/powerdevil setProfile <Profilname>
```

.

So kann ich über die Icons die Energieprofile umstellen.

Was mich allerdings interessieren würde ist, ob ich der einzige mit besagtem Problem bin.

Gruß

----------

## firefly

Ich konnte dein Problem auch feststellen, und da unterschiedliche profile nur für akku und netzbetrieb habe, ist das mir nicht aufgefallen.

----------

